# Base Naruto vs Base Sasuke



## Horizon28 (Feb 8, 2015)

Both starts at base

Restrictions: SM,KCM,BM,BSM,RSM,Sharingan,Rinnegan
Distance: 20m
Mindset: Intent to kill
Location: Valley of the end

Scenerio 1: Both is at base
Scenerio 2: Sauce has 3T Sharingan

Who wins?


----------



## Kyu (Feb 8, 2015)

No Sharingan? Nardo wins lol.

3T Sharingan allowed and it's 50/50 - It would be wise for Sasuke to land a decisive blow before the fight shifts into a battle of attrition - the last thing he needs, given his opponent.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 8, 2015)

Nardo defeats Sasuke without a massive amount of difficulty if Sasuke is not allowed the 3TS.


----------



## Horizon28 (Feb 8, 2015)

Changed OP


----------



## Zef (Feb 8, 2015)

Base Sasuke blitzes.

Clash started on Hashirama's statue despite Sasuke being on Madara's. This means by the time Naruto jumped Sasuke was already over there.




Look at that disance.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 8, 2015)

naruto needs to utilize clone spam to wear sasuke down and when base narutos clones can each carry chou oodama rasengans i dont see sasuke winning if naruto makes a hundred or a thousand clones sasuke dosent possess aoe attacks in base


----------



## Zef (Feb 8, 2015)

^Base Chidori says hi.


----------



## Negrito (Feb 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> Base Sasuke blitzes.
> 
> Clash started on Hashirama's statue despite Sasuke being on Madara's. This means by the time Naruto jumped Sasuke was already over there.
> 
> ...



And "Base" Naruto reacted to it just fine. How is it a blitz again?



Zef said:


> ^Base Chidori says hi.



"Base" Rasengan stalemated with an "Enton" Chidori,. Cho Oodama Rasengan are stronger.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 8, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Nardo defeats Sasuke without a massive amount of difficulty if Sasuke is not allowed the 3TS.



To be honest Sasuke fought Naruto with one eye closed and one with the sharingan closed for most of their base fight at VoTE.

1

Mid right panel.

Granted Naruto using 1000s of clones could be troublesome but excepting Kaguya's fight when he was making time till Sasuke was back, he rarely uses so many clones. At least since he improved in their use starting with the Kakuzu fight.

And Sasuke with full chakra tank might spam plenty of chidori nagashi. Probably of quite a wide range given his power.

But with Naruto there is always the risk of a bunshin feint working somehow even if Sharingan is allowed. Naruto is quite clever and unpredictable.

If clones restricted and sharingan restricted then 50/50.

If clones are allowed and Sharingan not then Naruto wins like 6-7 times out of 10.

Though during their last fight while Sasuke run out of chakra it wasn't the case with Naruto till the very end as he could still create a rasengan while Sasuke got no chakra for Chidori. Hmmm...


----------



## Amol (Feb 8, 2015)

Naruto destroys him without Sharingan.
Naruto wins with high diff with 3T Sharingan .
This is without considering Summons.
Naruto can summon army of them.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 8, 2015)

Amol said:


> Naruto destroys him without Sharingan.
> Naruto wins with high diff with 3T Sharingan .
> This is without considering Summons.
> Naruto can summon army of them.



>Implying Sasuke doesn't have summons as well

OT: Restrict Kurama's chakra above KN0 and you have a fight.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 8, 2015)

*Scenario 1*
Sasuke not being able to use Sharingan, especially not his Mangekyou – what's the point?
Well, he still has his summons and Susano'o, on top of his fire & lightning Ninjutsu, Taijutsu and Kenjutsu and weapons.

There's a high chance Naruto aces this simply because he has more chakra. 
But Naruto wouldn't kill his bruh. Nevah. 
So Sasuke still wins until he admits defeat.
Or rather, it's a draw.


*Scenario 2*
This is better, and Sasuke has a real chance at winning if he uses his brains.
Sasuke can't withstand Naruto's Verbal Judo if Naruto pushes all the right buttons, though, so it's still a draw.


----------



## Zef (Feb 8, 2015)

Negrito said:


> And "Base" Naruto reacted to it just fine. How is it a blitz again?


I said Sasuke blitzes, not that he did in the scan I posted.





> "Base" Rasengan stalemated with an "Enton" Chidori,. Cho Oodama Rasengan are stronger.



Scan of Rasengan destroying a meteor?
1

Then base Chidori> Base Rasengen


----------



## Raiken (Feb 8, 2015)

Scenario 1: Naruto wins High Difficulty
Scenario 2: Draw or either of them wins Extreme Difficulty "only just", depending on chance.


----------



## Negrito (Feb 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> I said Sasuke blitzes, not that he did in the scan I posted.




You provided that scan a "proof" Sasuke can blitz, and in that very same scan Naruto reacted and blocked. 




> Scan of Rasengan destroying a meteor?
> 1
> 
> Then base Chidori> Base Rasengen



Rasegan equals Chidori (even with Enton) when they clash. Yet has more destructive power than Chidori as shown with the water tank.

If The Last's Susuke's Chidori can destroy a meteor, Naruto's Rasengan does the same but better.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^Base Chidori says hi.



base rasengan matched enton chidori if we are including movie feats then lol laser guided rasenshurikens laugh at ur chidori


----------



## Zef (Feb 8, 2015)

Negrito said:


> *You provided that scan a "proof" Sasuke can blitz,* and in that very same scan Naruto reacted and blocked.


I provided a scan showing Sasuke's superior speed in base.




> equals Chidori (even with Enton) when they clash. Yet has more destructive power than Chidori as shown with the water tank.
> 
> 
> *If The Last's Susuke's Chidori can destroy a meteor, Naruto's Rasengan does the same but better*.


Terrible logic. This is not how the battledome works. Show concrete evidence that his Rasengen can match a meteor busting feat.




sabre320 said:


> base rasengan matched enton chidori if we are including movie feats then lol laser guided rasenshurikens laugh at ur chidori



Good for the Rasenshuriken. I never said anything about them to begin with.


----------



## Negrito (Feb 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> I provided a scan showing Sasuke's superior speed in base.



And how is Sasuke's blitzing Naruto with this "superior" speed if Naruto can react and block his attacks with said speed? And that's without using KBs. 





> Terrible logic. This is not how the battledome works. Show concrete evidence that his Rasengen can match a meteor busting feat.



So your logic dictates that Sasuke's Chidori is now able to over power Naruto's Rasengan, because Chidori was shown to "bust" a meteor. Yet Rasengan and Chidori have been portrayed to be equal to each other when clashing, time and time again. Your logic is also saying that for some reason Sauske improved so much more than Naruto that a jutsu clash between them would be won by Chidori overpowering Rasengan.

This is just a display of selected "logic" to use to your advantage.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 8, 2015)

They're equal in base. Their second VOTE fight proved that much.



Negrito said:


> And how is Sasuke's blitzing Naruto with this "superior" speed if Naruto can react and block his attacks with said speed? And that's without using KBs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Err, just because they were equal in the past does not in anyway make the two attacks equal in the future. You cannot in anyway apply Sasuke's chidori feats to Naruto's rasengan, especially since it's entirely possible that Sasuke spent much more time honing his chidori than Naruto did his rasengan. Unless you have feats that show Naruto's regular rasengan busting a meteor then it can't. Using Sasuke as a base is illogical.


----------



## Zef (Feb 8, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> They're equal in base. Their second VOTE fight proved that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Err, just because they were equal in the past does not in anyway make the two attacks equal in the future. *You cannot in anyway apply Sasuke's chidori feats to Naruto's rasengan,*especially since it's entirely possible that Sasuke spent much more time honing his chidori than Naruto did his rasengan. Unless you have feats that show Naruto's regular rasengan busting a meteor then it can't. Using Sasuke as a base is illogical.



This is why I said that logic makes no sense. He's basically taking Sasuke's feats, and giving them to Naruto because "portrayal".


----------



## Negrito (Feb 8, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Err, just because they were equal in the past does not in anyway make the two attacks equal in the future. You cannot in anyway apply Sasuke's chidori feats to Naruto's rasengan, especially since it's entirely possible that Sasuke spent much more time honing his chidori than Naruto did his rasengan. Unless you have feats that show Naruto's regular rasengan busting a meteor then it can't. Using Sasuke as a base is illogical.



I'm not applying Sasuke's feats to Naruto, I'm using the simple logic the manga has given us. Rasengan has demonstrated to be the more destructive jutsu, between it and Chidori, yet Chidori is able to stalemate it in a clash.

You say Sasuke spent much more time honing his Chidori, but apparently you are dismissing the fact that Naruto in the same movie has been shown to have improve whole lot, to the point where he is able to throw F:RS in base. It is evident Naruto trained to improve his Rasengan.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 9, 2015)

Negrito said:


> I'm not applying Sasuke's feats to Naruto, I'm using the simple logic the manga has given us. Rasengan has demonstrated to be the more destructive jutsu, between it and Chidori, yet Chidori is able to stalemate it in a clash.



It doesn't really matter. You cannot use Sasuke and his chidori as a base for the destructive power of Naruto's rasengan all on the basis of them being equal in the past. 



> You say Sasuke spent much more time honing his Chidori, but apparently you are dismissing the fact that Naruto in the same movie has been shown to have improve whole lot, to the point where he is able to throw F:RS in base. It is evident Naruto trained to improve his Rasengan.



Where did I dismiss that Naruto trained his rasengan? I said it's entirely possible that Sasuke trained and honed his chidori much more. 

Either way, unless you can provide proof that Naruto's base rasengan can bust a meteor then it can't. It's as simple as that. You can't take Sasuke's chidori feats and give them to Naruto on the basis that they were equal in the past. That's foolish logic.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 9, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It doesn't really matter. You cannot use Sasuke and his chidori as a base for the destructive power of Naruto's rasengan all on the basis of them being equal in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yet you have no proof of Sasuke honing his Chidori more than Naruto's Base Rasengan.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 10, 2015)

lets ignore movie feats cuz then naruto makes a 100 clones and they spam laser guided rasenshuriken that should be much more powerfull by scaling..


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 10, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Yet you have no proof of Sasuke honing his Chidori more than Naruto's Base Rasengan.



Implying I ever said I did. I said it's entirely *POSSIBLE* that he trained and honed his chidori more than Naruto did his rasengan. I never said it was a fact that he did so. 

The point is that one cannot give the feats of Sasuke's chidori to Naruto's rasengan all on the basis of the two attacks being equal in the past. That's incredibly faulty logic for a number of reasons, several of which I've already pointed out.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 11, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Implying I ever said I did. I said it's entirely *POSSIBLE* that he trained and honed his chidori more than Naruto did his rasengan. I never said it was a fact that he did so.
> 
> The point is that one cannot give the feats of Sasuke's chidori to Naruto's rasengan all on the basis of the two attacks being equal in the past. That's incredibly faulty logic for a number of reasons, several of which I've already pointed out.



 But Negrito already supported why it's entirely * possible * that he trained and honed his Rasengan more than Sasuke did his Chidori.

 Whether you like it or not, Rasengan has always been the superior jutsu, Naruto and Sasuke have always been equals, so thus, Rasengan beats his Chidori. It's not faulty logic.

 What is faulty is your logic considering I can just twist it to benefit my argument.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 11, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> But Negrito already supported why it's entirely * possible * that he trained and honed his Rasengan more than Sasuke did his Chidori.



No he didn't. All he tried to do was take the feats of Sasuke's chidori and apply them to Naruto's rasengan all on the basis of the two attacks being equal in the past. That doesn't fly nor will it ever. 



> Whether you like it or not, Rasengan has always been the superior jutsu, Naruto and Sasuke have always been equals, so thus, Rasengan beats his Chidori. It's not faulty logic.



Sorry but it doesn't work that way. Unless you have EVIDENCE that Naruto's base rasengan is can pull of the same feat that Sasuke's could then it can't. Trying to say it can all off the basis of the two being equal in the past (despite nothing suggesting the two attacks are equal in the movie) is illogical and foolish.

You want to suggest it's just as powerful then the burden of proof is on YOU.



> What is faulty is your logic considering I can just twist it to benefit my argument.



You can try and twist whatever you like. It makes no difference. Unless you or anyone else has evidence that Naruto's base rasengan can bust a meteor then it can't. Period.

Now don't waste my time unless you actually have something productive to add because now I'm just repeating myself.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 11, 2015)

Naruto wins this mid diff at most


----------



## Bonly (Feb 11, 2015)

Sasuke simply gets overwhelmed by Naruto and all of his clones sooner or later


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sasuke's speed in base is Rikudo level.....he simply blitzes.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

Sasuke's been fodderizing Naruto's clones since Part 1, and people here think it gives Naruto the edge?

Base Chidori Current solos.

And Naruto still can't do shit against genjutsu.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke's been fodderizing Naruto's clones since Part 1, and people here think it gives Naruto the edge?
> 
> Base Chidori Current solos.
> 
> And Naruto still can't do shit against genjutsu.



But there's also the fact that Naruto could summon Toads. And lets say that Fukusaku and Shima are summoned. We know that Sasuke's kinda fucked when Sound Genjutsu is used, and those Rinnegan eyes don't exactly break that genjutsu. If they get off Frog Song, Sasuke's dead.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

Sasuke genjutsu's the toad summons and they use Frog Song on Naruto . Sasuke adds his own genjutsu on top of theirs then decapitates Naruto before he can break out.....if he can break out.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke genjutsu's the toad summons and they use Frog Song on Naruto . Sasuke adds his own genjutsu on top of theirs then decapitates Naruto before he can break out.....if he can break out.



kurama breaks him out of genjutsu naruto uses a thousand clones the clones spam laser guided rasenshuriken while frog call immobilizes sasuke..


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke's been fodderizing Naruto's clones since Part 1, and people here think it gives Naruto the edge?
> 
> Base Chidori Current solos.
> 
> And Naruto still can't do shit against genjutsu.



ahan laserguided rasenshuriken shit on chidori

naruto makes a thousand clones sasuke cant distinguish clones spam laser guided rasenshuriken


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 11, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> No he didn't. All he tried to do was take the feats of Sasuke's chidori and apply them to Naruto's rasengan all on the basis of the two attacks being equal in the past. That doesn't fly nor will it ever.



 Except it's always applied to every situation in the manga.





> Sorry but it doesn't work that way. Unless you have EVIDENCE that Naruto's base rasengan is can pull of the same feat that Sasuke's could then it can't. Trying to say it can all off the basis of the two being equal in the past (despite nothing suggesting the two attacks are equal in the movie) is illogical and foolish.



 It's also illogical to also assume Naruto = Sasuke b/c that's always been the case in the manga? It's been implied throughout the manga that Rasengan overpowers Chidori, same way Sasuke for the most part, has always been implied to be equal to Naruto. 




> You want to suggest it's just as powerful then the burden of proof is on YOU.



 Burden of proof is on you to prove why Chidori shits on Rasengan. 






> You can try and twist whatever you like. It makes no difference. Unless you or anyone else has evidence that Naruto's base rasengan can bust a meteor then it can't. Period.
> 
> Now don't waste my time unless you actually have something productive to add because now I'm just repeating myself.



 Okay. I'll be busy thinking Rasengan shatters Meteors too den.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> kurama breaks him out of genjutsu naruto uses a thousand clones the clones spam laser guided rasenshuriken while frog call immobilizes sasuke..


People giving Naruto, Bee's genjutsu breaking feats.


sabre320 said:


> ahan laserguided rasenshuriken shit on chidori
> 
> naruto makes a thousand clones sasuke cant distinguish clones spam laser guided rasenshuriken



Since when did Wind> Lightning in this manga?

Chidori is unaffected by those Rasenshuriken.

Meh, I don't feel like debating about who will win in base . I'll conceed, and give it to Naruto extreme high diff.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 12, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Except it's always applied to every situation in the manga


.

No it's not. Just because they were equal in the past does not nor will it ever make the two attacks equal in the future. 



> It's also illogical to also assume Naruto = Sasuke b/c that's always been the case in the manga? It's been implied throughout the manga that Rasengan overpowers Chidori, same way Sasuke for the most part, has always been implied to be equal to Naruto.


 
Not explaining this again. Equal in the past does not mean equal in the future. 



> Burden of proof is on you to prove why Chidori shits on Rasengan.


 
No it isn't. If you want to suggest a base rasengan can do the same as Sasuke's chidori then the burden of proof is on you to provide that evidence. So far you've done nothing of the sort and won't ever be able to because it doesn't have such a feat. Period.



> Okay. I'll be busy thinking Rasengan shatters Meteors too den.



You go ahead and do that. Doesn't matter to me because I know what the facts are. Those being that Sasuke's chidori was shown busting a meteor. Naruto's rasengan wasn't. You don't like it? Too bad.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> People giving Naruto, Bee's genjutsu breaking feats.
> 
> 
> Since when did Wind> Lightning in this manga?
> ...



you serious chidori unaffected by raseshuriken lol


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 12, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> .
> 
> No it's not. Just because they were equal in the past does not nor will it ever make the two attacks equal in the future.
> 
> ...




lets be honest mate rasengan and chidori have always been equal at all stages of the duos powerups from gennin to rikudo they are basically a symbol to show their equality why would sasuke suddenly progress to such an extent when we have been shown narutos growth with his bsm being moon scale..not to mention naruto posseses both senjutsu and kyuubi chakra to fuel his rasengan..


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 12, 2015)

I see people using Naruto with guided FRS...isn't that the Last Naruto?

Putting the Last Naruto Vs VoTE Base Sasuke is clearly a stomp in Naruto's favor.

And Sasuke in the Last got one crazy feat but his performance in the movie is too short to assume anything about his base besides his vastly stronger chidori. No idea how Naruto's rasengan compares to his chidori. On one hand I heard nothing of Naruto doing something as crazy with rasengan as what Sasuke did with chidori which could imply that Sasuke's mastery of that jutsu surpassed Naruto's rasengan. But then again those guided FRSs...

I do not recall Naruto using 100s much less 1000s of clones each using FRS though...


----------

